# index.html fehlt



## MrTheMake (7. Sep 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin neu in Java und habe schon ein Problem. Ich habe mir Java und JDK 1.6 heruntergeladen und installiert. Wenn ich Java starte kommen keine Fehlermeldungen aber wenn Ich z.B. "System." schreibe kommt ein fehler das Index.html im JDK ordner fehlt. Mir ist bewusst ,dass es sich bei dieser Datei nur um eine Hilfe Datei handelt ,aber da ich neu bin brauch ich die noch. Das Debuggen meines Testprogramm geht auch nur ich benötige die Datei die da sein sollte:
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\index.html

wenn mir jemand ein Downloaddlink schicken würde wer ich seh dankbar

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen MrTheMake


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2010)

In meinem JDK gibts auch keine index.html
Mit welchem Betriebssystem arbeitest du, welchen Editor/IDE benutzt du? Wann genau kommt diese Fehlermeldung. Außerdem ist der genaue Wortlaut interessant.


----------



## MrTheMake (7. Sep 2010)

Bestriebssystem: Windows XP 32-Bit
Editor: JavaEditor 9.14p
Die Fehler melduk kommt wenn ich JavaEditor gerade erst gestartet habe und ich ein "." schreibe dann steht da:
Datei "C:\Programme\java\jdk1.6.0_21\index.html" nicht gefunden. Für die Code-Vervollständigung und Parameter-Hinweise muss die Java-Dukomentation installiert werden.


----------



## XHelp (7. Sep 2010)

Configuration/de - Java-Editor sollte hilfreich sein.


----------



## MrTheMake (7. Sep 2010)

entweder bin ich zu dumm oder da steht nicht was ich machen muss


----------



## XHelp (7. Sep 2010)

> Dokumentation
> 
> Die Java-Dokumentation gehört nicht zum JDK und muss daher zusätzlich installiert werden. Die installierte Dokumentation ermöglicht einfachen Zugriff auf die API-Dokumentation. Drücken Sie die F1-Taste, um die Dokumentation für den Text zu erhalten bei dem sich der Cursor befindet. Die Dokumentation wird auch für die Code-Vervollständigung und die Parameter-Hinweise benötigt.
> 
> ...



Aber mal eine andere Frage, warum hast du dich für Java Editor entschieden? Warum nicht Eclipse oder Netbeans?


----------



## MrTheMake (7. Sep 2010)

danke ich hab es zwar noch nicht getestet da es noch downloaded aber ich bin zufersichtlich und ich habe den JavaEditor genommen da unsere Schule nur den JavaEditor als AG anbietet und wir eine machen mussten


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2010)

Als Einsteiger mit dem Java-Editor zu beginnen ist auf jeden Fall keine falsche Entscheidung.
Das Ding ist zwar etwas _buggy_ aber ab und an benutze ich ihn auch, wenn ich mal kleine KSKB 's schreibe, weils einfach schneller geht.

Daher kenne ich auch die Fehlermeldung, mit der du dich plagst.
Es geht hier um die Codevervollständigung, die mit der API-Doc und einer speziellen chm-Datei arbeitet.
Diese muss muss über den Java-Editor heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## MrTheMake (7. Sep 2010)

die frage ist wahrscheinlich dumm aber wo kann ich das herunterladen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Sep 2010)

Über den Java-Editor.


----------



## MrTheMake (8. Sep 2010)

Danke hat geklappt


----------



## bryan (1. Nov 2017)

Ich habe aktuell das gleiche Problem, allerdings ist das Bild hier im Forum nur noch als


----------



## bryan (1. Nov 2017)

Das Problem hat sich gefunden, hier ist der Pfad für den Download. Java-Editor öffnen-> Fenster wählen -> Konfiguration -> Dokumentation. Ab diesem Punkt sollte es selbstverständlich sein.


----------

